# Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte bitte eine Frage, vielleicht kann sie jemand beantworten:
ist es rechtlich zulässig ein Unternehmen zu gründen und selbständig Fische zu züchten? Oder muss man um das zu dürfen "Fischwirt" gelernt haben?


----------



## maesox (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Nobbe,Dir fällt auch alles Mögliche ein!!!!|bigeyes:q


.....nicht daß Du dann keine Zeit zum Angeln mehr hast!!!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Würde mich eher wundern wenn man das ohne Ausbildung darf.
Interessante Frage!

Bin mal gespannt ob wir den einen oder anderen Fischwirt hier an Board haben, der das fachgerecht beantworten kann.


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Ich nehme mal an, daß du die Firma schon gründen darfst, aber die Fischzucht nur betreiben darfst, wenn du eine dafür qualifizierte Person in dieser Firma beschäftigt hast.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, daß du die Firma schon gründen darfst, aber die Fischzucht nur betreiben darfst, wenn du eine dafür qualifizierte Person in dieser Firma beschäftigt hast.



Genau das ist die Frage....ist auch wirklich wichtig für mich 
Ich hoffe es gibt jemand ders genau weiss, aber danke schonmal!


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Super, das ist ein Wort. Herzlichen Dank dafür!


----------



## wallek (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Hi Nobbe,

ich hab mal geschaut konnte aber auch nichts genaues finden!!!

Es wird zwar immer von Fischwirt gesprochen aber das beinhaltet eine Ausbildung!!!

Kommt auch glaub ich drauf an was man mit den Fischen machen will, also eigenverzehr oder wieder verkaufen????


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Ich unterstelle das es so wie im Handwerk laufen muß. Also dürfen darf jeder muß nur eine Sachkundige Person mit Ausbildung beschäftigen.


----------



## maesox (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen,das man das ohne Ausbildung darf.

Da es sich hier immerhin um *Lebewesen* dreht,denke ich daß besonders da genau hin geschaut wird!!

......aber denken ist eben nicht wissen!!!!!! 
Deswegen werde ich dieses Thema im Auge behalten,da mich die Antwort brennend interessiert!!!!!!!


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle das es so wie im Handwerk laufen muß. Also dürfen darf jeder muß nur eine Sachkundige Person mit Ausbildung beschäftigen.



Die Zeiten sind rum. Du kannst nen Fliesenlegerbetrieb aufmachen ohne irgendwo nen Meister zu haben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle das es so wie im Handwerk laufen muß. Also dürfen darf jeder muß nur eine Sachkundige Person mit Ausbildung beschäftigen.




Moin|wavey:,

ist echt ne interessante Frage!

Schätze auch, es ist so, wie Denni vermutet.

Aber war da nicht vor ein paar Jahren eine Änderung im Handwerk?
Irgendwas mit... Du darfst als Facharbeiter einen Betrieb auch ohne Meister aufmachen. Außer das Gewerk kann Menschen gefährden (z.B.: Gas/Wasserinstallateur, Elektriker usw.).
Bist du beispielsweise Gärtner, kannst du deine eigene Firma aufmachen, ohne einen Meister zu beschäftigen...

Könnte bei Teichwirt ähnlich sein!

Weiß es aber leider nicht ganz genau!

Bin deshalb auch auf Paules Antwort gespannt...:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Mein Fischlieferant (Karpfenteiche)  hat mir gerade am Tel. gesagt, dass man KEINE Ausbildung braucht ...  er hofft es zumindest sonst hätte er und viele andere Teichbesitzer, die Karpfen abfischen ein Problem ...


----------



## Maro67 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Hallo Norbert,

soweit ich weiß kannst Du Fische züchten wie Du willst, ich kenne etliche "Hobby-Züchter" die ihre Karpfen und Forellen züchten.
Sobald Du aber Fische in öffentliche Gewässer ausbringen willst, (Besatz) mußt Du einen seuchenfreien Betrieb vorweisen können, was aber ebenso keine Ausbildung zum Fischwirt voraussetzt.

Gruß Maro67


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind rum. Du kannst nen Fliesenlegerbetrieb aufmachen ohne irgendwo nen Meister zu haben.



Das ist doch ******* da kann ja jeder Murkser kommen, nur gut das ich selber fliesen kann :q

Aber war das nicht so das man den Beruf trotzdem gelernt haben muß und nicht den Meister sondern eine entsprechend lange Erfahrung + Prüfung ablegen?


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Das ist prima, habs mir fast gedacht...jetzt wenn Paule das noch bestätigen kann ist alles im Lot.
Danke sehr!


----------



## wallek (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

He Nobbe ,

was willste den Züchten?? Kuhwiesenwaller?????????


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist prima, habs mir fast gedacht...jetzt wenn Paule das noch bestätigen kann ist alles im Lot.
> Danke sehr!




Willst du in die Fischzucht einsteigen???


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Naja so ähnlich


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Naja so ähnlich



Werd ich im nächsten Leben auch!!!:vik:

Wünsch dir viel Spaß.#6


----------



## maesox (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Jetzt laß es raus,Nobbe!!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Eine neue Züchtung? Ein neuer Stamm: "Selbst-releasende Hechte"?  Mensch Norbert, das ist doch die Marktlücke ...:vik:


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

eines wird man jedenfalls nicht dürfen :
Azubis ausbilden !!!

und wenn einer gegen einen Klagt wer weiss ?
Als Altenpfleger durfte man eine Zeit keinen ambulanten Pflegedienst eröffnen, da der Krankenpflegeverband durchgesetzt hatte, das man einen Krankenpfleger als Geschäftsführer bräuchte. 
Wenn der Laden lauft, wird sich schon jemand was dagegen einfallen lassen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn der Laden lauft, wird sich schon jemand was dagegen einfallen lassen.



Typisch Deutschland, man gönnt seinen Mitmenschen nicht mal das  schwarze unterm Fingernagel... :v:v:v


----------



## maesox (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Glaube Nobbe ist mit der Gesammtsituation des Zanderbestandes in seinem Rheinabschnitt unzufrieden:q


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



maesox schrieb:


> Glaube Nobbe ist mit der Gesammtsituation des Zanderbestandes in seinem Rheinabschnitt unzufrieden:q



Das glaube ich nicht. Wir haben Zander zum Abliegen


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

|offtopic


Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Typisch Deutschland, man gönnt seinen Mitmenschen nicht mal das schwarze unterm Fingernagel... :v:v:v


 
In meiner Umgebung leben und arbeiten viele Menschen, die aus ganz Europa und der ganzen Welt nach Deutschland ziehen und es werden immer mehr ....
Deutschland wäre durchaus noch schöner, wenn es dafür ein paar Kotzer weniger hätte ....
NIX FÜR UNGUT


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> |offtopic
> 
> 
> In meiner Umgebung leben und arbeiten viele Menschen, die aus ganz Europa und der ganzen Welt nach Deutschland ziehen und es werden immer mehr ....
> ...



Ist zwar wirklich offtopic, aber du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Hallo NorbertF,
bei uns hier ist eines der größten Karpfenzuchtgebiete Deutschlands. Hier im Dorf hat so ziemlich jeder nen Teich - es gibt auch einige die sich hauptberuflich um die Teichwirtschaft kümmern. Die meisten davon sind definitiv keine ausgebildeten Fischwirte. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass man zumindest in Bayern kein ausgebildeter Fischwirt sein muss um da gewerblich tätig zu werden. Das wird hier meiner Meinung nach behandelt wie die Landwirtschaft, das kann auch jeder machen wenn er möchte!


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> |offtopic
> 
> 
> In meiner Umgebung leben und arbeiten viele Menschen, die aus ganz Europa und der ganzen Welt nach Deutschland ziehen und es werden immer mehr ....
> ...



Schön, ich komme aus Russland und? Ich meinte damit das wenn es gut geht (eigene Erfahrung) immer irgend einen gibt der meint das man es nicht verdient hätte...


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Schön, ich komme aus Russland und? Ich meinte damit das wenn es gut geht (eigene Erfahrung) immer irgend einen gibt der meint das man es nicht verdient hätte...



Du hast ihn falsch verstanden, er hat dir zugestimmt 
Und das bedauert dass du Recht hast.
@Martin: nene das passt schon, ich bin froh um jeden Beitrag auch um Warnungen. Sind ja berechtigt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Schön, ich komme aus Russland und? Ich meinte damit das wenn es gut geht (eigene Erfahrung) immer irgend einen gibt der meint das man es nicht verdient hätte...




Hey Denni, ruhig!!!:m

Ich glaube Toni hat das so gemeint, dass es schön wäre, wenn für jeden der zuzieht, ein Neider wegziehen würde...|uhoh::q:q:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Ok dann big sorry und BTT

Wünsche Dir alles gute mit der Sache die Du vorhast, lass mal (wenn es soweit ist) paar anständige Meterhechte sehen :vik:


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Super, danke sehr!
Das war sehr nett von dir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



> PS- es wird Zeit, das wir endlich eine bundeseinheitliche Reglung bekommen.......


Vergiß es, gerade nach der Föderalismusreform wurde ja festgezurrt, dass das Ländersache ist.


----------



## roedeer1969 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Man muss definitiv kein Fischwirt sein, um Speisefische zu züchten. Auch der anschliessende Handel mit den Erzeugnissen bedarf ebenfalls keiner Ausbildung. 
Soll allerdings die Fischerei ausgeübt werden, so ist natürlich der Fischereischein vorgeschrieben, den Fischwirtschaftslehrlinge im Bereich der Fischerei ohne Prüfung erhalten.
Über einzuhaltende Gesetze (Lebensmittelgesetz etc.) muß man sich sowieso selbst erkundigen.

Die Zierfischzucht, wenn damit gehandelt werden soll bedarf (auch für Fischwirte) allerdings einer extra Prüfung.

Gruß
Roe


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Passt exakt, danke 
Nein, keine Zierfische.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> ich weiß, aber die Hoffnung bleibt...  nur bin ich jetzt ziemlich verwirrt, da, wie sich rausstellte, selbst in den Landkreisen grenzwertige Reglungen unterschiedlich interpretiert werden und ich nun auch nicht mehr weiß, warum ich überhaupt eine Ausbildung zum Fischwirt gemacht habe....



Mein Schwager fragt sich auch warum er den Fliesenleger Meister gemacht hat...aber für Aufträge der öffentlichen Hand ists immer noch gut.


----------



## roedeer1969 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

@ Fischpaule

Dazu muss allerdings definiert werden, ob in einem offenen Gewässer oder innerhalb einer eingefriedeten Teichanlage ein solches Werkzeug benutzt wird.
|wavey:
Roe


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Wichtig ist doch m.E. letztendlich, dass die "Fischzüchter" keinen Schund liefern (Koivirus oder andere Fischkrankheiten etc.), die Abnehmer zufrieden mit dem Besatzfisch und dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sind. Ich glaube gerade in landwirtschaftlich schwierig strukturierten Gebieten, wie z.B. Mittelfranken oder Oberpfalz, wo viele Gastwirtschaften ihren Stammlieferanten seit Jahren kennen, oder Neue sich erst beweisen müssen, kann man nur auf Vertrauensbasis seine Fische absetzen.  Je mehr EU-Richtlinien oder Bundes- gesetze hier reinspielen, um so weniger Kleinweiherbetreiber bleiben übrig. Um so weniger Kleinbiotope, die jeder Weiher darstellt werden bewirtschaftet und erhalten. Wenn das Ganze dann in EUR umgerechnet durch Steuermittel erhalten werden muss, kommt der große Aufschrei: Viel zu teuer, zu Aufwendig, zu bürokratisch..........!!!!! und wer bekommt dann die Nutzungsrechte? Kaum wir Angler, sondern BUND und andere Organisationen die dann mit biologischer Teichwirtschaft die Teiche kaputtmachen. Unterstützt die kleinen Hobbyteichbetreiber! Wer S......e baut fliegt eh gleich raus.


----------



## Leif (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Hallo,

das meiste ist genannt worden.

Allerdings erfordert es einen §11 Schein des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Den braucht man deutschlandweit um Tiere gewerblich zu Züchten, Verkaufen und so weiter. Ist normalerweise für den zooladen gedacht, wird aber auch verlangt wenn man keine Ausbildung hat.
Härter sind die Hygieneauflagen. da braucht man allerhand.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das meiste ist genannt worden.
> 
> ...




Hallo Leif,
meinst du zum Transport der Tiere bzw. die Hygieneauflagen gelten m.E. doch nur bei gewerblichen in Verzehr bringen oder?


----------



## Leif (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Hallo,


so wie ich das ja verstehe ist es ja gewerblich.
Dafür wird man den 11er Schein benötigen.

Dieser Schein berechtigt mit Wirbeltieren zu handeln oder zur Show zu stellen.
Es gibt auch noch ne abgeleitete Form davon, die Firmen brauchen wenn sie Wirbeltiere lebend transportieren.

Man darf nicht vergessen, der Fisch ist mit dem Pferd im Gesetz gleich gestellt.


Die Hygieneauflagen sind heute sehr hart.

Bei den Jägern geht es auch ganz schön rund.
Und das gilt dann für alle die gewerblich handeln.


Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen, aber steht irgendwo, welchen Umfang es haben wird und welche Fischarten?


Gruß leif


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*



Leif schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen, aber steht irgendwo, welchen Umfang es haben wird und welche Fischarten?
> 
> Gruß leif



Nein das steht nirgendwo. Ich habe auch längst alles erfahren was ich wissen wollte. Ist aber trotzdem gut dass noch weitere Informationen kommen, das Thema finden sicher noch mehr Leute interessant.


----------



## angler0507 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Erlaubt mir diesen kleinen Off-Topic-Scherz:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eine neue Züchtung? Ein neuer Stamm: "Selbst-releasende Hechte"? Mensch Norbert, das ist doch die Marktlücke ...:vik:


 
Die haben wir (also auch Norbert) bereits zur Genüge, was nicht nur dieser Eintrag im 79-Thread beweist (nichts für ungut, nisti :q): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1788495&postcount=3283

Also nichts von wegen Marktlücke. Ich glaube, Norbert will sich eher zwei Mega-Waller als "Aussenborder" fürs Belly Boat ranzüchten.....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Servus,
nachdem das meiste hier nun geklärt ist, brauch ich ja nicht mehr viel schreiben. Das nächste mal frag doch einfach direkt! 

Wenn Du tatsächlich in der Fischzucht in BaWü tätig werden willst, kann ich Dir da sicherlich noch einige Kontakte vermitteln (Obere Fischereibehörde, Fischereidezernent, ein Fischzüchter, etc.).
Was den Umgang mit entsprechenden Fanggeräten (Netze und Elektrogeräte) angeht, so kannst Du in Aulendorf entsprechende Kurse und Lehrgänge belegen nach denen Du dann auch offiziell selbiges bedienen darfst! Der E-Kurs beispielsweise dauert eine Woche, ist also eher eine Kurz-Ausbildung!


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Danke für den Supertip, das hilft mir sehr. Wird sich wohl bald mal entscheiden ob ich weiter vorankomme mit dem was ich vorhabe, dann würde ich den Kurs tatsächlich machen wollen. Nochmal danke!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Gern geschehen. Solltest Du in dieser Richtung tatsächlich intervenieren, können wir uns gerne auch nochmal in Ruhe unterhalten. Internet und Telefon bieten da ja schon diverse Möglichkeiten - auch werde ich die nächste Zeit nochmal das ein oder andere mal in Baden-Baden sein.


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

So könnte man das abgekürzt zusammenfassen ja 
Im Moment ist es nicht mehr als eine sehr konkrete Idee. Mir fehlt da leider noch das Wesentliche, aber ich suche.


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Wird aber hoffentlich nicht ganz so schlimm, da es  wohl nur eine Fischart wird


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischwirt ohne Berufsausbildung*

@ Norbert
ich begrüsse dein vorgehen und wie ich gelesen habe ist ja schon fast alles profihaft und ausführlich dazu gesagt worden, du wirst dein ziel schon erreichen - egal welchen schein du dazu in der heutigen zeit benötigst. Den elektrofischerschein, würde ich dir auch empfehlen
Ein weg bleibt dir auf alle fälle offen - werd mich in den nächsten tagen per pn melden.
Was jedoch fischpaule sagt stimmt, betreffend über die schulter schauen und lehrgeld, denn es kann auch schlimm werden, bei einer fischart.
Wünsche dir, dass deine konkrete Idee, durch gute vorarbeit in erfüllung geht
Viele grüsse 
Otto


----------

